# I'll come home



## 33ZoZo

Bonjour à tous.  J'aimerais dire "If I don't like it there, I will just come home."  Je parle du voyage en France.

Mes tentatives: * Si je n'aime pas là-bas, je rentrerai*. ou  *Si je n'y aime pas, je n'y reste pas, je reviendrai.
*
Neither one seems like a very good translation.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Dr Ralph

Bonsoir 33ZoZo

Si ça ne me plait pas, je rentrerai.

But it is impossible not to like France.


----------



## SwissPete

Or: ... je vais rentrer.


----------



## Dr Ralph

SwissPete said:


> Or: ... je vais rentrer.



I like "je vais rentrer", very vernacular.


----------



## Nicomon

Je préfère aussi le futur proche « je vais rentrer », mais j'aurais précisé «  rentrer à la maison / rentrer chez moi ».  Ou la même chose avec « revenir ». 

Autre idée :  ... « je vais revenir / rentrer au bercail » .   Je mets la définition pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas l'expression : 





> rentrer au bercail ou revenir au bercail
> 
> Rentrer chez soi. Avoir envie de rentrer au bercail. Il pourrait revenir au bercail après plus de sept ans d’absence.


----------



## Dr Ralph

Nicomon, j'aime beaucoup l'idée de niveau de langage que vous introduisez :

- je rentre au bercail ;
- je vais rentrer au bercail ;
- je rentre ;
- je pars ;
voire même (très familer) :
- si ça me gave, je me casse !
- si ça craint, je me barre !

etc.


----------



## Nicomon

Dans le même genre très familier : 
_- Si j'aime pas ça, je fous le camp de là...

_Sauf que tout comme les plus franco-français  _je me casse / je me barre  _l'idée est plutôt de partir d'un endroit que de rentrer/revenir chez soi. 
 On s'éloigne un peu de "_will come home_".


----------



## 33ZoZo

Merci à tous, vos suggestions sont toujours utiles.   J'apprends toujours autant de ce site.  Je crois que c'est mieux: 
*
Si ça ne me plait pas, je vais rentrer au bercail.  

*Je suis sûre que vous avez raison Dr. Ralph, ce serait impossible ne pas aimer France.  Je suis très impatiente d'y aller.

Merci encore!


----------



## Lucky19

Si je ne m'y plais pas, je peux toujours rentrer à la maison.
Si je ne me plais pas là-bas, je n'aurai qu'à rentrer à la maison.
Si ça ne me plaît pas, je rentrerai à la maison.


----------



## PlanC

If I don't like it there, I will just come home.
Si mon séjour là-bas, s'avère désagréable, je pourrai toujours rentrer *chez moi*. (instead of *chez-moi* please scroll down to see the link *Nicomon* had provided)


----------



## Nicomon

Je m'étais en effet fiée au titre du fil - qui  est simplement _I'll come home _- sans remarquer que  33ZoZo  avait écrit  _I will just come home.

_Alors, à part  _« je n'aurai qu'à » _ou« _je pourrai toujours _» - et toujours parce que je préfère le futur proche - il y aurait :  
_Je vais simplement rentrer chez moi/à la maison/au bercail
_
_À propos de *chez moi* _avec ou sans trait d'union,  voir cette page de la BDL.   Ici, moi je n'en mettrais pas. 

Note : _ « Si je ne m'y plais pas / ne me plais pas là bas » =  If I don't like/enjoy being there.   _


----------



## PlanC

Nicomon said:


> _ ...au bercail
> _
> _À propos de* chez moi* _avec ou sans trait d'union,  voir cette page de la BDL.   Ici, moi je n'en mettrais pas.
> Note : _ « Si je ne m'y plais pas / ne me plais pas là bas » =  If I don't like/enjoy being there.   _


En effet:
_*chez moi *_sans trait d'union semble plus "maturé" et adéquat pour cette situation, merci infiniment pour le lien  Par ailleurs  " _...au bercail_" je pensais que son usage était de préférence, réservé dans un contexte moins structuré et propre, un peu anarchique, qui insinue l'aventure, comme pour dire: un soldat qui rentre au _bercail_...Où le mot _bercail_ ici, pourrait vaguement désigner: sa caserne, son lieu de départ ou son pays d'origine....et non pas: son propre foyer ou sa maison précisément.


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait d'Antidote sous « bercail » :  





> FAMILIER – Foyer, maison, pays natal.


  Je l'ai suggéré  pour la diversité.   Dans le sens (voir la citation au post 5) de « chez soi ». 

Donc... rentrer / revenir au pays (dans mon cas, ce serait rentrer / revenir au Québec) et pas nécessairement à son domicile personnel.

Cette définition plus large de "home". 





> The place, such as a country or town, where one was born or has lived for a long period.


----------



## 33ZoZo

Merci pour toutes les explications.

Maintenant, je pense que utiliser le mot «bercail» pourrait être trop pour mon expression simple. Je devrais peut-être utiliser chez moi sans trait d'union.

Voici une autre version: * Si ça ne me plaît pas, je vais simplement rentrer chez moi.

*Tout le monde est si utile sur ce forum*. * Merci mille fois*.
*


----------



## Itisi

Si je ne m'y plais pas, je peux toujours rentrer chez moi.


----------



## Nicomon

Je fais la nuance suivante :

_Si ça ne me plait pas _= je mets l'accent sur l'endroit.   C'est un peu comme dire :  _Si je n'aime pas ça._
_Si *je* ne *m'y *plais pas  _= c'est moi qui ne me sens pas bien à cet endroit. 
Définitions de « se plaire » : 





> *L'internaute : *Sens 2 *Se plaire *désigne le fait de se sentir bien dans un lieu.
> *TLFI :  Qqn se plaît* + compl. de lieu. Aimer à être quelque part. _Vous pensez que vous allez vous plaire en Amérique?_


 La version « _se plaire _» ne me vient pas spontanément avec un complément de lieu.  
Dans ce sens, je dirais :  _Si je ne suis pas heureuse là-bas...  (If I'm not happy there).    _Extrait du dico de WR sous se plaire : 





> Se plaire v pron (aimer être quelque part)  *be happy *vi + adj
> (visit) like being somewhere, enjoy being somewhere v expr


Et pour moi « _je peux toujours rentrer chez moi »_ =  _I can always come (back) home._
Là, c'est :  _I'll just come home_.    Dans mon vocabulaire _ just = simplement  

_Je me plais à répondre à ce fil, mais je crois qu'il est temps que j'aille jouer ailleurs.


----------



## Itisi

Alors Nico, on n'est pas d'accord, là !  A moins que le 'it' de 'I don't like it' se réfère à quelque chose qu'on aurait mentionné auparavant, par exemple, 'if I don't like the weather there', d'accord.  Mais avec cette phrase, j'en doute.  Alors je me risque à être catégorique ! :  'Si je ne m'y plais pas' est à mon avis la traduction exacte. Et on trouve des tas d'exemples de cette tournure pour un lieu.  (Pour 'toujours' -v- 'simplement', tu as sans doute raison...)


----------



## petit1

Si ................, je rentrerai chez moi, *c'est tout / et puis voilà*.


----------



## Lucky19

Exact, faut pas chercher midi à quatorze heures dans le but de pondre des phrases traduites de manière littérale que personne ne dirait jamais. 

Quel Français dirait au sujet d'un pays étranger : "Si ça ne me plaît pas, je rentre chez moi" ?

On le dirait pour un spectacle mais pas à l'occasion d'un séjour à l'étranger....

Qui dirait : "J'ai fait un séjour de trois mois à l'étranger et je n'y étais pas heureuse...." ?

Je ne m'y plaisais pas, c'est tout ! Ou alors, " j'ai pas du tout aimé (leur façon de vivre)...


----------



## Nicomon

En fait... on n'est pas vraiment en désaccord, Itisi.  

C'est juste que - comme je l'ai écrit plus haut - dans le sens 





> Aimer à être dans un lieu, s’y trouver bien.


 de_  se plaire, _je dirais : « _Si je suis / ne suis pas heureuse là-bas _» plutôt que « _Si je m'y  plais / ne m'y plais pas _». 

Je sais bien que la tournure existe et je la connaissais... mais c'est pas ma faute si elle ne me vient pas spontanément. 

 Je ne serais pas portée à dire :  _Je me plais à la campagne / dans la belle région de Charlevoix.
_ C'est l'endroit, qui me plait / que j'aime. Ce n'est pas moi qui m'y plais. Moi, j'y suis heureuse / je m'y sens bien =  I'm happy there. 

J'emploie  _se plaire _dans un sens réciproque ou bien _se plaire *à* + infinitif = prendre plaisir *à
*_Comme dans :  _Itisi  se plait à me contredire_.  

*Ajout : *Je n'avais pas lu les deux derniers posts. 
 Je ne trouve pas plus naturel de dire  _je ne m'y plaisais pas _que _je n'étais pas heureuse là-bas_. Cela n'engage que moi.   
J'aime la suggestion de petit1_.  _Mais je reviens au futur proche :_   ... je vais rentrer chez moi, c'est tout. 
_


----------



## janpol

Si je ne me plais pas là-bas, je pourrai toujours regagner mes pénates.
Si je ne suis pas bien là-bas, je me tire vite fait bien fait.
Si ça ne me convient pas, je tire ma révérence.
Si l'ambiance n'est pas de mon goût, je tourne les talons et je rentre à la maison.


----------



## 33ZoZo

Il y a tellement de façons de dire quelque chose. Il est difficile de choisir.  Merci à tous.


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> En fait... on n'est pas vraiment en désaccord, Itisi.
> 
> C'est juste que - comme je l'ai écrit plus haut - dans le sens  de_  se plaire, _je dirais : « _Si je suis / ne suis pas heureuse là-bas _» plutôt que « _Si je m'y  plais / ne m'y plais pas _».
> 
> Je sais bien que la tournure existe et je la connaissais... mais c'est pas ma faute si elle ne me vient pas spontanément.
> 
> Je ne serais pas portée à dire :  _Je me plais à la campagne / dans la belle région de Charlevoix.
> _ C'est l'endroit, qui me plait / que j'aime. Ce n'est pas moi qui m'y plais. Moi, j'y suis heureuse / je m'y sens bien =  I'm happy there.
> 
> J'emploie  _se plaire _dans un sens réciproque ou bien _se plaire *à* + infinitif = prendre plaisir *à
> *_Comme dans :  _Itisi  se plait à me contredire_.
> 
> *Ajout : *Je n'avais pas lu les deux derniers posts.
> Je ne trouve pas plus naturel de dire  _je ne m'y plaisais pas _que _je n'étais pas heureuse là-bas_. Cela n'engage que moi.
> J'aime la suggestion de petit1_.  _Mais je reviens au futur proche :_   ... je vais rentrer chez moi, c'est tout.
> _



Quant à moi, je ne contredis jamais de gaieté de cœur... 

Oui, ce qui me chiffonne dans "être heureux quelque part" est que cela emporte l'idée de bonheur, presque de plénitude, donc d'un sentiment plus profond, durable et abstrait que le simple fait de se plaire quelque part, et en l'occurrence lors d'un séjour à l'étranger. Si j'entends quelqu'un dire en parlant d'un séjour à l'étranger qu'il a été heureux pendant quinze jours, je serais alors enclin à penser qu'il allait vraiment mal et cela lui a donné l'impression de revivre, ou qu'il y a abusé des cigarettes qui font rire...

Mais vu que t'habites de l'autre côté de la mare, il est possible que cet usage de "heureux/heureuse" soit courant par chez vous.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Comme dans :  _Itisi  se plait à me contredire_.


Avec retard : J'espère que tu ne crois pas vraiment ça !


----------



## Nicomon

Au cas où ce ne serait pas encore clair... j'ai écrit « heureuse » surtout en pensant à quelqu'un qui déménage dans un autre pays dans l'idée d'y rester, mais qui revient au bercail parce qu'il n'était pas heureux / était malheureux là-bas.  

Mais _heureux_ a aussi le sens _content/satisfait_.  Et puis il y a les_ (petits) bonheurs _de courte durée. 

Bref, ne vous en déplaise,  je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire « je me plais quelque part » dans le sens de « c'est un endroit où j'aime être / me retrouver ».
C'est l'endroit qui me plait.  Bon.    

Et non, Itisi, je ne le crois pas vraiment.  Sinon, je n'aurais pas mis de


----------



## 33ZoZo

oui, je crois que je comprends. Dans mon premier post, je ai utilisé le verbe «aimer» et pas «heureuse». Il y a une grande différence entre mécontents de quelque chose et ne pas aimer quelque chose. Désolé, mon français ne est pas très bon, donc il est difficile de me faire comprendre


----------



## Mauricet

> ne vous en déplaise,  je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire « je me plais  quelque part » dans le sens de « c'est un endroit où j'aime être / me  retrouver ».


Compris, Nico. Que tout le monde sache que c'est une particularité _Nicomonienne_, cette réticence à _se plaire quelque part_ 

_Si je ne m'y plais pas, je n'aurai qu'à rentrer !_


----------



## 33ZoZo

Je comprends.  Je vais utiliser le verbe "se plaisir".  J'apprécie votre aide et tout l'information!

P.S.  Merci Mauricet, your translation captures the essence of what I wanted to say.


----------



## Nicomon

Mauricet said:


> Compris, Nico. Que tout le monde sache que c'est une particularité _Nicomonienne_, cette réticence à _se plaire quelque part_
> 
> _Si je ne m'y plais pas, je n'aurai qu'à rentrer !_


  T'as bien compris.  C'est pourquoi j'ai écrit « cela n'engage que moi » dans un post précédent.  
Évidemment que « se plaire » convient, même si je le dis autrement. 


> se plaire quelque part : to like it somewhere, to like being somewhere  *Source*



Mais pour revenir au titre du fil  et pour rendre l'idée de "home", je préciserais : _Si je ne m'y plais pas, je n'aurai qu'à rentrer *chez moi *!_


----------



## 33ZoZo

Super !  Merci, J'apprends toujours beaucoup. Je vais écrire *"Si je ne m'y plais pas, je n'aurai qu'à rentrer chez-moi !" *C'est parfait !


----------



## Lucky19

33ZoZo said:


> Super !  Merci, J'apprends toujours beaucoup. Je vais écrire *"Si je ne m'y plais pas, je n'aurai qu'à rentrer chez-moi !" *C'est parfait !



Oui, c'est très bien. L'anglais étant plus précis que le français, certains détails sont "dispensables" en français quand ce dont on parle est évident. Si tu rentres d'un voyage sans préciser où, on se doute bien que ce n'est pas chez le voisin... Cela dit, on ajoute facilement le "chez moi", au cas où... Pas de problème !

Attention, il n'y a pas de tiret entre "chez" et "moi".


----------



## Nicomon

Lucky19 said:


> Attention, il n'y a pas de tiret entre "chez" et "moi".


  En effet, il n'y en a pas.  33ZoZo l'a ajouté... je n'en avais pas mis. 

Je me permets de rappeler cette ligne, que j'ai mise au post 11 de ce fil qui n'en finit plus de finir : 





> _À propos de *chez moi* _avec ou sans trait d'union,  voir *cette page* de la BDL.   Ici, moi je n'en mettrais pas.


----------



## 33ZoZo

Oh là là, le trait d'union était mon erreur.  Je vais écrire *chez moi* comme ça.


----------

